# Streamlight Stinger Upgrade Options?



## bobhere

Someone gave me a streamlight Stinger and i wanted to know what kind of options there are as far as upgrades.. I dont have the charger so i have not been able to use it yet, i need to purchase a charger.. Anyone know what kind of bulb upgrades i can do? how about battery choices? diff heads etc.. also if someone has a charger to sell im interested


----------



## so2315

I would also like to know what I can do to make my Stinger brighter? Someone gave me the Ultra Stinger head upgrade kit, and that didn't look any brighter than the regular stinger.


----------



## fivemega

so2315 said:


> I would also like to know what I can do to make my Stinger brighter?



*[size=+1]This might give you some idea but all kits are gone.
Second choice is to use Strion bulb with original Stinger battery pack (3 cell) which will give you 20% more brightness for shorter bulb life.[/size]*


----------



## Greenlead

As mentioned above, I have a Strion bulb in my PolyStinger. It is a straightforward upgrade and it works well.


----------



## gordolights

The Strion bulb works in the Polystinger? ALl this time I thought they were nearly useless.....(compared to some other streamlights that I now have.)

Any other recommendations for the Poly stinger?

Gordo


----------



## Greenlead

The PolyStinger is the same electronically as the Stinger. The only difference is the body.


----------



## Lightingguy321

You could try the LED stinger, a custom mod. You should also see if there is a reliable vendor that can sell you a NiMh rechargeable stinger battery stick that works on the stinger piggy back charger, It will give you some more run time and will eliminate worries of the memory effect. I have seen several poof these on Ebay but I am not sure if they are reliable.


----------



## GeoScouter

I missed this thread. I just posted the same question a couple hours ago. I just got my Stinger Saturday and looking for a better battery pack. Wheres a good place to buy them at?


Steve


----------



## Aircraft800

batteryspace or ebay

http://www.batteryspace.com/browsep...XT--PolyStinger-etc---2X-power-than-NiCd.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/EXTENDED-NIMH-S...ryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320148960249&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## GeoScouter

Aircraft800 said:


> batteryspace or ebay
> http://www.batteryspace.com/browsep...XT--PolyStinger-etc---2X-power-than-NiCd.html



I never dealt with batteryspace. Are they a good company to deal with? Has anyone else use this battery? 

The longer run time sounds really nice. I don't like the longer charge time so may pickup the Streamlight quick charger also.

Steve


----------



## fivemega

GeoScouter said:


> I never dealt with batteryspace. Are they a good company to deal with?
> 
> Steve



I returned wrong batteries they sent and they charge me restocking fee for their mistake plus 2 ways shipping fee.
Didn't work for me.
Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ketsugo

Any truth in this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=300145939425&fvi=1

You are bidding on two brand new rechargeable batteries for the Streamlight Stinger. 
Be aware of other sellers who offer you NIMH batteries . These will NOT fully charge in the stinger chargers. You can NOT charger NIMH batteries in a NICAD charger. DON'T GET RIPPED OFF.


----------



## JAS

*Streamlight Strion Bulb in Stinger*

Does anybody have a source for Streamlight Strion bulbs at a good price that doesn't charge an arm and a leg for shipping? I would like to try a Strion bulb in my Stinger.

Also, does anybody know about how long these will last in a Stinger?


----------



## bones_708

My understanding is that most Nicad charger trickle charge. This is bad for Nimh and can screw up a battery. The charger will charge a battery just fine but if you leave it in the charger like most people do with streamlights then ........ Take it off after 8- 10 hours and use till it gets low you're fine. 
That's my understanding and why I will stick to buying Nicad.


----------



## Aircraft800

Ketsugo said:


> Any truth in this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300145939425&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D300145939425%26fvi%3D1
> 
> You are bidding on two brand new rechargeable batteries for the Streamlight Stinger.
> Be aware of other sellers who offer you NIMH batteries . These will NOT fully charge in the stinger chargers. You can NOT charger NIMH batteries in a NICAD charger. DON'T GET RIPPED OFF.


 
I didn't see that one, now I wonder if ordering the NiMH was a mistake? I don't plan on leaving it on the charger, I'll probably make up an adapter so I can charge them in my RC charger.

Probably not a good idea to leave these on the charger more than 14 HR. from dead. I seriously need the long runtime.


----------



## bones_708

Again just my understanding, I'm no expert, but as long as you don't leave it on the charger all the time you should be fine. I personally think that's about the only reason to get a streamlight, because it's always charged and ready, but if taking it off the charger once you think it's charged up doesn't bother you, or even better using a hobby charger, then you wont have any problems. Your light should be a little brighter and run a bit longer.


----------



## this_is_nascar

I've bumped this old thread, since I've become reaquanted with this great little light called a SL Stinger. I have modded Stingers for quite sometime. I've used the modded tube with 2x168A cells with a TL-3 bulb. I use this as my "what the hell what that?" light for outdoors.

I've recently acquired a pre-owned Stinger from B/S/T and love it. I have forgotten how nice even a stock Stinger is. It came with the DC charger which is what I was looking for. I plan to leave this in the truck, on the charger until needed.

Was there any official ruling as it related to these upgraded Powerizer cells from Battery Space? I see they're niMH and provide double the capacity of the OEM battery stick. I too would have the issue of not wanting double the charging time on the OEM charger, even though I plan on leaving it attached/charging anyway.

So, has anyone successfully upgraded they battery stick to something else?


----------



## this_is_nascar

Anyone?


----------



## Brighteyez

Don't know about an official ruling, but the Streamlight chargers (both SL and Stinger) will "charger" NiMH batteries, it just takes about twice as long. A few years back, I even received a SL20 charger (for the old pre-86 SL series) that specifically listed it as being able to charge both NiCD and NiMH batteries.

Believing stuff that you read on eBay can be more dangerous than believing that everything you see on the web is true. 



this_is_nascar said:


> Was there any official ruling as it related to these upgraded Powerizer cells from Battery Space? I see they're niMH and provide double the capacity of the OEM battery stick. I too would have the issue of not wanting double the charging time on the OEM charger, even though I plan on leaving it attached/charging anyway.
> 
> So, has anyone successfully upgraded they battery stick to something else?


----------



## h2xblive

Has anyone made a Stinger batter pack with R/C car SC cells? I believe the stock Stinger battery packs uses 3, SC cells around 1800 mah. This gives around 50-65 minutes of runtime, but shouldn't 3300, 4600, or 5000 high end SC cells gives A LOT more runtime and slightly more brightness? Even if the newer, higher capacity cells lost 50% of their capacity over a few months (from high self discharge), they'd still well outperform the stock Stinger battery pack.

What's stopping people from doing this?


----------



## FLT MEDIC

The negative terminal Streamlight battery collar usually stops people from making their own battery packs because without this collar, the Stinger's stock cradle charger can't charge the Stinger's battery pack/stick inside. One can make a negative collar but it's too much effort for me. 

To make my own battery pack/stick I soldered 3 Sub-C cells in series using a copper braid from a soldering wick and then heated a heatshrink plastic to hold the cells in place. 

I also soldered tinned short, flat strips of soldering wick so I can clip my homebrew 1 hour quick charger and charge the battery pack outside of my Stinger XT. 

This allows me to just change battery packs/sticks so my Stinger XT can be used non-stop.

Has anyone tried the 220 Lumen Terralux TLE-ST LED Upgrade for Streamlight Stinger and Strion flashlights (http://www.lighthound.com/Terralux-...-Stinger-and-Strion-flashlights_p_0-2806.html#)?


----------



## dano

h2xblive said:


> Has anyone made a Stinger batter pack with R/C car SC cells? I believe the stock Stinger battery packs uses 3, SC cells around 1800 mah. This gives around 50-65 minutes of runtime, but shouldn't 3300, 4600, or 5000 high end SC cells gives A LOT more runtime and slightly more brightness? Even if the newer, higher capacity cells lost 50% of their capacity over a few months (from high self discharge), they'd still well outperform the stock Stinger battery pack.
> 
> What's stopping people from doing this?



I started doing this in 1998 with Sanyo SC-R cells (a whooping 1700MAH's, but were really durable cells). Currently, I just made a stick with 4200MAH sub-c's for a co-worker. Note, though, that the 4200's tend to be a bit fatter. My favorite compromise are 3600MAH NiMH cells, as the charge time in the slow charger isn't too bad, and the fast charger will work if it's reset once, after it shuts itself off.

The easiest way to do it is to buy a R/C 6 cell pack, and split the two sticks. That way, you'll have two sticks of three sub-c cells already soldered/spot welded together. Makes it a lot easier.

For the ring/ribbon that places the negative end around the positive end of the stick, I use old sticks as parts. I've tried making my own with thin braided wire, but it's a PITA.

After soldering on the ring, i slip the cells into a cardboard tube and shrinkwrap it all.

For Surefire B90's (for the 8AX and 9AX) it's the same, except the SF lights need a nipple on the positive end. I use the small round nipple from a 9 volt battery connector (available at Radio Shack). I solder the round nipple to the positive end of the cell, and it works fine in the SF lights and chargers.

-dan


----------



## jaundice

I have a couple of polystingers I use at work, so this thread caught my eye. Thanks for the Terralux TLE-ST link. I'm going to get one and try it out. I'll post back what I find.

Reading other topics on this forum got me thinking. There are now c-cell sized Li-ion rechargeables available. So how about 1 c-cell li-ion @ 3.7V and 3300 MaHs versus the stock ni-cad at 1500 MaHs? Of course it would be too short, I'd have to get someone to machine a delrin spacer.

Or, even better, call Terralux and find out what the voltage input range is on the TLE-ST. If it goes up to 9v, perhaps 2 c-cell li-ions would fit, with a delrin spacer?

-John


----------



## Aircraft800

We just ordered 3 of the
Terralux TLE-ST LED Upgrade for Streamlight Stinger flashlight

from lighthound

I'll let you know next week if the guys like them.


*Terralux TLE-ST LED Upgrade for Streamlight Stinger flashlight*

Description

The huge base of Streamlight Stinger flashlights with incandescent bulbs can now enjoy the features and cost- saving benefits of the TerraLUX LED Light Engine® in a custom engineered upgrade. Featuring the CREE XRE Q4 Bin 220 Lumen LED, the unit delivers reliable, constant brightness thanks to the unit’s integrated electronics. The product features a patented design that includes a heavy-duty heat sink that ensures a cool-running LED. This means the unit does not experience significant temperature induced “fade” found with inferior designs. The high efficiency of the LED means that the user enjoys a much longer runtime, approximately 120 minutes (continuous) between charges. Because the battery undergoes fewer charging cycles, battery lifetime, which is determined by the number of charge-discharge cycles, is greatly extended. The unit literally pays for itself in batteries and the light bulbs that do not need to be replaced, not to mention reliability. *Features:*

220 Lumen Cree Q4 LED
Electronic Regulation
Extends Battery Runtime
Extends Battery Lifetime
Saves Money
2 hour runtime
TIR Lens
Focusable
Brighter than Incandescent Bulb
Complete Upgrade Kit includes New Head Lens and LED Module
Heavy Duty Heat Sink


----------



## Gen3Benz

I was looking to buy the stinger lens replacement tool.....then I ran into this thread.

Will these take the factory stinger lens?
Can the lens tool be used on these also?

I like this upgrade better than the stinger LED....I always have problems with the switch.


----------



## jaundice

Bummer. I just called Terralux, and my fears were confirmed. The TLE-ST doesn't work on the polystinger. Although they mentioned that they have more products in the pipeline for 2009.

-John


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*How about changing the Cree Q4 LED into a Cree R2 LED to get 250 lumens in the Terralux TLE-ST LED Upgrade for Streamlight Stinger flashlight....  I like this LED upgrade because my Stinger XT can still be focusable. Hope the new head lens provided is glass, not Lexan so it won't be scratched easily.*


----------



## Aircraft800

FLT MEDIC said:


> *How about changing the Cree Q4 LED into a Cree R2 LED to get 250 lumens in the Terralux TLE-ST LED Upgrade for Streamlight Stinger flashlight....  I like this LED upgrade because my Stinger XT can still be focusable. Hope the new head lens provided is glass, not Lexan so it won't be scratched easily.*


 
For the stinger kit *TLE-ST,* it's an optic, not a lens, so it is acrylic or whatever an optic is made of.


----------



## needforspeed

*Terralux TLE-ST LED Upgrade for Streamlight Stinger flashlight*



*Anyone get one yet ?????*


----------



## Aircraft800

needforspeed said:


> *Terralux TLE-ST LED Upgrade for Streamlight Stinger flashlight*
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone get one yet ?????*


 
The guys at work and I ordered 3 from Lighthound, and we just placed ANOTHER order, yea, they all love them! Brighter and extended runtime is a HUGE plus!! The only negative thing I have heard so far is not being able to focus because of the optic, which is no big deal to me since the beam is excellent anyway. They could have made the new bezel a little longer, it just barely screws down past the o'ring because of the new heatsink taking some of it's place.

4/5 :twothumbs from me!







*Now they need to make a SSC P7 drop in for the UltraStinger!!!!*


----------



## GaryM

Just ordered one for my Stinger. Hope to have it by the end of the week. Just bought a new battery pack Saturday too.:sick2:


----------



## josepavento

I ordered one as well.

We'll see how it stacks up to my Stinger LED DS w/ the C4 LED.


----------



## Aircraft800

josepavento said:


> I ordered one as well.
> 
> We'll see how it stacks up to my Stinger LED DS w/ the C4 LED.


 
No, it is not a thrower like the LED DS, but it does have a nice beam with the optic, larger than the LED DS, I think you will be pleased. A drastic improvement from the stock stinger.


----------



## josepavento

Aircraft800 said:


> No, it is not a thrower like the LED DS, but it does have a nice beam with the optic, larger than the LED DS, I think you will be pleased. A drastic improvement from the stock stinger.



Sweet.

For $40 I figured it would be worth a shot.


----------



## toolpig1

Here's some help for you guys who inquired about battery packs. If you're looking for really inexpensive replacement battery sticks that are identical to the "Stinger" factory original, I know a reputable vendor that sells them for $6.95 plus shipping. Because the vendor is a full-line authorized Streamlight dealer, they asked me to not publish this information. These are not available through on-line orders, they must be ordered by phone.
For anyone who needs Stinger or Ultrastinger batteries, PM me and I'll provide the company name, phone number, and part number.


----------



## SG688

I received the Terralux LED for the Stinger yesterday. It's very bright but with mine the beam is poor, with a donut hole, rings and a rectangular bright spot around the central circular spot, all apparently from the lens. More than worth $40 for the brightness.

A Lighthound LED 6P drop-in rated at "up to 240 lumens" appears slightly brighter in a seat-of-the-pants ceiling bounce comparison. Both appear much brighter than my SureFire LED or my Mag-Charger. 

The Stinger conversion is "floody" compared to the 6P LED's.

Sorry, I didn't attempt a beam shot.

I'm very happy - but intend to hit up Lighthound in light of the other post reporting a good beam. Also hoping for something usable in my Polystinger.


----------



## SG688

P.S. -- The label on the box says it's for the Stinger or Strion lights.

I don't have a Strion, but IIRC the head of the Strion is smaller. What's up with that?


----------



## GaryM

My TerraLux conversion arrived today. As mentioned, the bezel barely passes the O-ring. It should be a little longer. And the focus is not of much value at all. But it's pretty bright and should run longer than with the stock bulb. And no filament to break either. I'm satisfied.


----------



## josepavento

Aircraft800 said:


> No, it is not a thrower like the LED DS, but it does have a nice beam with the optic, larger than the LED DS, I think you will be pleased. A drastic improvement from the stock stinger.



I got mine today and you are right. A large improvement over stock, but different than my LED DS.



GaryM said:


> My TerraLux conversion arrived today. As mentioned, the bezel barely passes the O-ring. It should be a little longer. And the focus is not of much value at all. But it's pretty bright and should run longer than with the stock bulb. And no filament to break either. I'm satisfied.



Agreed. It's a noticeable improvement over the stock incan setup.

Well worth the $40 to me, to bring some new life to an old flashlight.


----------



## TheMechanic

Can someone enlighten me as to what an "LED DS" is??


----------



## Aircraft800

TheMechanic said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to what an "LED DS" is??


 Streamlight makes the Stinger in a LED version with a Dual Switch.


----------



## TheMechanic

Thanks - I couldn't figure that one out!

Can someone give me a description of a Terralux beam versus the stock incan Stinger beam - throw, hotspot, and spill?

Thanks!


----------



## m3m4

Any beam shots of the Terralux LED?


----------



## FLT MEDIC

GaryM said:


> My TerraLux conversion arrived today. As mentioned, the bezel barely passes the O-ring. It should be a little longer. And the focus is not of much value at all. But it's pretty bright and should run longer than with the stock bulb. And no filament to break either. I'm satisfied.


 
Many thanks for the owner's report, much appreciated! :kiss:


----------



## fred0109

I just got my Stinger TerraLUX LED upgrade from SWPS http://www.swps.com/tle-st.html & it works great! 

I have a friend that still has the old Stinger with the Xenon bulb. I'll take & post a picture of the 2 side-by-side lit up.


----------



## TheMechanic

fred0109 said:


> I just got my Stinger TerraLUX LED upgrade from SWPS http://www.swps.com/tle-st.html & it works great!
> 
> I have a friend that still has the old Stinger with the Xenon bulb. I'll take & post a picture of the 2 side-by-side lit up.



That's great, and I look forward to seeing them, but in the meantime - can you describe, please, the beam of the Terralux?


----------



## SG688

TheMechanic said:


> ... in the meantime - can you describe, please, the beam of the Terralux?


 
I tried, but my camera -- and my skill -- is not up to it.

On mine, there is a round hot spot with a slightly dark C shape. A donut rather than a donut hole. Then a rectangular lesser hot spot that appears to be a literal projection of the shape of the LED. Then a wide spill with three irregular rings.

Not the smooth beam we've come to expect from an LED, but not so bad in comparison to an incandescent.

After I complained, Lighthound sent a replacement, but it was about the same. I kept both of them. Thank you Lighthound.

Brightness - A; Beam - C. Overall, great for the price.

This is my only experience with a "TIR" optic. I'd like to see a reflector version. That would likely require a much longer bezel, but I think the length would be worth it -- if that's what it takes to get a better beam.

One point to watch. On both of mine, the threaded ring that connects the bezel to the light, and also retains the lens, unscrewed and stayed in the light. So far, thread locker has worked to fix it.


----------



## nanotech17

Aircraft800 said:


> The guys at work and I ordered 3 from Lighthound, and we just placed ANOTHER order, yea, they all love them! Brighter and extended runtime is a HUGE plus!! The only negative thing I have heard so far is not being able to focus because of the optic, which is no big deal to me since the beam is excellent anyway. They could have made the new bezel a little longer, it just barely screws down past the o'ring because of the new heatsink taking some of it's place.
> 
> 4/5 :twothumbs from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they need to make a SSC P7 drop in for the UltraStinger!!!!*



any beamshots?


----------



## Sabre

nanotech17 said:


> any beamshots?



I second that.


----------



## SG688

This is poor, but better than nothing.

This shows the rings:






The hotspot:


----------



## RockyNomad

jaundice said:


> Bummer. I just called Terralux, and my fears were confirmed. The TLE-ST doesn't work on the polystinger. Although they mentioned that they have more products in the pipeline for 2009.
> 
> -John


 
This is not accurate. A guy I work with, who sells the Terralux upgrades, says they will work in the polystinger. His wife works for Terralux and he has been assisting in the development. I think you should give it a try.


----------



## jaundice

Thanks, RockyNomad, for the info.

Unfortunately, I've already sold my Poly Stingers on Ebay and I bought a Pelican 7060 (which is awesome) and some Malkoff Surefire drop-ins.

-John


----------



## Aircraft800

RockyNomad said:


> This is not accurate. A guy I work with, who sells the Terralux upgrades, says they will work in the polystinger. His wife works for Terralux and he has been assisting in the development. I think you should give it a try.


 
It wasn't designed to work, but it will. The threads on the stinger bezel are different than the poly, but a little force will make it work, that's why it is not recommended, or listed. I have 12 co-workers that currently own the drop in, all ordered from the Shoppe, and they get used nightly. 100% satisfaction in the performance gain. There has been one incident of an LED popping off the heatsink, but it was replaced free of charge, you can't ask for better service than that!


----------



## needforspeed

I recently purchased the Terralux led for my stinger and have now put it back on my duty belt. My Inova T4MP now sits in the charger.

I recomend this as a way to breath new life into your stinger for cheap.

I use it on a daily/nightly basis for all my police work. highly recomended.


----------



## tbhracing

I bought THREE of these for my Stingers and LOVE them. Best upgrade I have bought and so worth it. I highly recommend them.





Aircraft800 said:


> The guys at work and I ordered 3 from Lighthound, and we just placed ANOTHER order, yea, they all love them! Brighter and extended runtime is a HUGE plus!! The only negative thing I have heard so far is not being able to focus because of the optic, which is no big deal to me since the beam is excellent anyway. They could have made the new bezel a little longer, it just barely screws down past the o'ring because of the new heatsink taking some of it's place.
> 
> 4/5 :twothumbs from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they need to make a SSC P7 drop in for the UltraStinger!!!!*


----------



## Aircraft800

Just don't drop it! They don't take a drop too well, luckily the 1yr. warranty covered it no questions asked. It now is just a backup light.


----------



## cwood0425

i have just signed up and have a stinger to upgrade, i am looking for a bulb and battery combo that i can use with my existing charger.


----------



## JAS

I was in to a Batteries Plus Streamlight Authorized Service Center this evening getting the switch replaced for free on an incandescent Streamlight Stinger and I asked about an LED upgrade. I have been considering putting together a TerraLUX order soon anyway. The employee tells me that an incandescent Streamlight Stinger can be sent into Streamlight and they will do an LED upgrade for $50. I had not heard of that in past. Anyway, I am curious if anybody knows anything more about this and if a TerraLUX LED upgrade would still preferable. 

Also, as a side not, does anybody happen to know if the regular traffic wands will still fit on the Streamlight Stinger after a TerraLUX LED upgrade.


----------

